# Red shirt, wings, nametag on flight suit



## dimsum (23 Jul 2018)

Question:  What's the reason that the shirt, wings and nametag of the guy on the right (not this year's demo pilot) are red instead of blue?

https://www.facebook.com/CF18Demo/photos/a.103682586391397.5961.103201203106202/1780393662053606/?type=3&theater


----------



## medicineman (23 Jul 2018)

Snowbird?


----------



## Furniture (23 Jul 2018)

I believe that based allowing colour on flight suit patches it's a squadron thing. The 443 guys out on the left coast had a shoulder patch for one of the trips I did that was a yellow background. When I was part of WOps in Cold Lake we had red, white, and blue all over our nametags and shoulder patches.


----------



## Downhiller229 (23 Jul 2018)

Red/yellow is the 410 squadron colours. The Sqns wear colored patches on Friday and apparently during the airshow as well. Though it seemed there was a variety of combinations of color/non color patches amongst the flightsuit wearing crowd.


----------

